# Exhaust Problems



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

As some may know, I just finished installing a new slave cylinder. Car shifts great now, but I am having one issue. I have been noticing my exhaust seems to be a lot louder than it was before and their seems to be a rattling noise near where the midpipes connect. I am catless, but I have also noticed a significant increase in the smell of gas. I drove around today and also noted that I was getting 8.5 mpg! Obviously something is wrong. Is this a sign of an exhaust leak somewhere? I went under there today and noticed the gaskets that connect with the x pipe seem to be burned away. Would this cause a leak?

The rattle is very noticeable during idle. It also almost sounds like a ticking noise when driving. The rattle is coming from right where the transmission is.


----------



## 06BLACKGTO64 (Oct 30, 2010)

I had something similar happen when i put my headers on....the gasket from one of the midpipes to the catback blew out and caused a very noticeable sound..id look at where it looks burnt and see if there is any part of the gasket missing


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

The burnt look could just be leftover exhaust from a leak. My advise would be to get a towl and soak it. Then have someone cover your exhaust tip for a second and relase. Keep repeating this while you look over each pipe while you look for the exhaust backup to leak.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Just went under there and started her up, it definitely looks like it is leaking from where the midpipes meet the x pipe. Water is splashing out of that section when the car is idling. Pretty sure this is a sign of an exhaust leak correct?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Fixed the leaks by replacing the gaskets, but that rattling noise seems to be coming from the shifter. It never was this loud before. You can hear it outside the car, but when I pull the shifter back or push forward, the noise stops. Can the shifter rattle this loud?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

The shifter can rattle fairly loud. Do you have an aftermarket unit?


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

B&M.

It's weird though, because after I posted that last post, I went out to take a look again. I took the middle dash out, and started the car. No rattle. Put it all back together, again no rattle. Drove for about 30 minutes, no rattle. Very strange


----------



## muddobberz (Jul 7, 2011)

my b&m started rattling really bad recently too, starting around 3-4 grand in 1st, 2nd and 3rd gears..


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

Well I seem to have solved that issue. The only problem is, now I ran into another one.

I went to class this morning and the car ran great. Got out of class and it unleashed with rain. I mean absolute pouring. I had no choice but to go through some deep water. Not very deep, but deep enough. Car started running terribly. Bucks when sustaining a certain speed and has absolutely zero acceleration. Car started to smell like gas and my mpg went down to about 6. Even when I was in 6th gear. Also, the check engine light would blink, signifying a misfire, then hold steady. It repeated that way all the way back home. It has not stopped once raining all day, and will be storming all weekend. I will have to go in there and check the spark plugs. I am just afraid that the 02 sensors may be ruined.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

UPDATE

Just took the plug wires off and sure enough, one of them is drenched in water. Gonna replace all 8. I have not been able to get the spark plugs out yet, considering my father is borrowing my tools and will be bringing them back in a few hours. I did take out the MAF sensor, and it looks fine, but dirty. I will shoot it with some MAF cleaner just for good measure.


----------



## Johnson_05goat (Oct 13, 2011)

heyguysjust noticing what wasbeing saidhere. and man i have a 05 with no resinator andflowmaster 40's muffler and you know whats funny i have the B&m short throw and i have the same problem!!!!!! it rattles around 3-4 grand lmaoo

:willy::willy:


----------

